# Tapatalk 2, load of rubbish?



## Firky (Jul 16, 2013)

Put Tapatalk 2 on my phone and it's rubbish, one of the most annoying things is they force you to register if you want to post photos, even if they are to be hosted here - to U75. The navigation doesn't feel quite right either, the forums button is half way down the screen where as the subscribed and participated threads button is at the top. No way to change the order. A small annoyance but coupled with the bugs and need to register to TT to upload I don't like it.

I have the old flavour of Tapatalk on my Nexus and love it. It is fast, has an intuitive interface, has had most of the bugs ironed out and is very nippy. If I want to upload a photo I just hit the camera icon, no need to register or fanny about.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been using it on iPhone for a few years and never had any real issues with it, best experience of the boards imo.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2013)

The Tapatalk beta on my S4 is the bee's knees.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm using it on the iPhone and it never asked me to register to post photos 

Big improvement on Tapatalk 1 IMO.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 16, 2013)

I've never registered and have been able to post photos. I've just checked it now and it's still the same. Nexus 4


----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2013)

So it doesn't ask anyone else to register? Hmmm..



Kid_Eternity said:


> I've been using it on iPhone for a few years and never had any real issues with it, best experience of the boards imo.


 

How can you have been using it for a few years when it's only been out a few weeks?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 16, 2013)

Firky said:


> So it doesn't ask anyone else to register? Hmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


through the awesome power of not reading things properly


----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2013)

I am going to re-install it and try again or see if there's an update.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 17, 2013)

Are you actually on about Tapatalk 2? The new one is 4, at least on Android.


----------



## Firky (Jul 17, 2013)

mauvais said:


> Are you actually on about Tapatalk 2? The new one is 4, at least on Android.


 

Yup, I still haven't reinstalled it. Works fine on my Nexus but the POS iPhone...

I had to upload this to imgur to post it to the boards. Long winded way to go about it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 17, 2013)

I've just uploaded this without being signed in 

You're right about the navigation being a bit shite though. Plus the ipad version doesn't seem to have notifications which is a bit annoying


----------



## Firky (Jul 17, 2013)

Pissing me off, reinstalled it and it is still demanding I register.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh wow Tapatalk 2 is dire! They've taken a simple execution and made it so fucking convoluted to do anything! Idiots.


. 2


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 27, 2013)

I discovered that the only way to turn off the automatic sig on Tapatalk 2 was to sign into a forum that supported signatures, then disable it in the post options for an individual post.

It's been really pissing me off. Apparently they are going to fix that


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh FFS that thing is back to?? But it says disabled on my settings wtf is it showing!


<ed: advert removed>


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 27, 2013)

You can't disable it on Urban because sigs are disabled. You have to go to a forum with sigs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh right yeah I get you. Hmmm...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok we'll not on any forums that have them on to turn off...looks like there's a fair number of people who are complaining about it though on the reviews. Oh and it's a nicer ux on iPad....

<ed: advert removed>


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2013)

It's still asking me to register if I want to post photos, I think Fez909 had similar trouble. It's buggy as hell.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 1, 2013)

Firky said:


> It's still asking me to register if I want to post photos, I think Fez909 had similar trouble. It's buggy as hell.


 
Yeah, I didn't realise until I actually tried to post an image. It looks like it is going to work then when you press post, that's when it asks to register.

I don't think that's a bug, though. It's just a shit 'feature'.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 1, 2013)

All you do is change "photo sharing" from "Tapatalk hosted" to "attachment" in the post options.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Testing Tapatalk!


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Well that's quite impressive. There's a full built in photo editor. Let me have another go and see what it can do.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Ah, it's an aviary plug in.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

So I have to sign into to have the image appear inline but it works fine as an attachment and automatically resizes the image. Neat.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> All you do is change "photo sharing" from "Tapatalk hosted" to "attachment" in the post options.


 
Going to test this now.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2013)

Fail! I can't see these options.

Photo and camera icon both trigger a popup asking me to register but I can't see an attachment option.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 2, 2013)

It's in the options section. Three dots.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2013)

Test



Sorted!


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2013)

Compression is huge!


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2013)

Instagram the fuck out of it!!111


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2013)

Firky said:


> Instagram the fuck out of it!!111
> 
> View attachment 38357


 
I have those socks. 

ETA:  Not _those_ ones _precisely_ you understand.  I've not stolen your socks.  I have ones that are for all intents and purposes identical.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2013)

Corax said:


> I have those socks.


 

Sock brothers


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 2, 2013)

I also have those socks


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I also have those socks


 
_*sock hi-five*  _


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 2, 2013)

Corax said:


> I have those socks.
> 
> ETA:  Not _those_ ones _precisely_ you understand.  I've not stolen your socks.  I have ones that are for all intents and purposes identical.


Sock twins!

You could make a fortune from this!


----------



## Winot (Sep 21, 2013)

Right - after giving it a good long chance, I've concluded it is indeed a load of rubbish. 

Any other options people can recommend?


----------

